# shirley manor mansion - wyke - feb 11



## Mr beady (Apr 9, 2011)

Went up with cpcnick.
In 2007 Edward ‘Teddy’ Simpson, 56, was killed at his home in Sticker Lane, Bradford, and his body found dumped in the grounds of a Shirley Manor nursing home. During the trial they heard how the robbers beat and tortured Mr Simpson because he was an easy target. The robbers hoped to find 300,000 cash and possible drugs at his home. Mr Simpson was dragged from his house, leaving a trail of blood, and was never again seen alive .He was dragged from his home just after 8pm on August 1 2007 and found the next morning by the side of a track in Wyke, near Bradford. 

All were charged with the murder of Teddy Simpson
Mr Anthony Davies of Lloyds Drive Low Moor
Mr Mumtaz Ali 38 of Astral View Wibsey
Mr Darren Martin 37 of Markfield Avenue Low Moor
Mr Anthony Neale 28 of Harehills Leeds
Mr Stefan Decosta Daniel 28 Little London Leeds
Mr Errol Witter 27 of Woodhouse Leeds
Mr Robert Cameron 28 of Garforth Leeds

And to finish off I found a Mr Charles Edward Holdsworth who lived here in the 1920’s maybe earlier and possible later and he died in 1953.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 10, 2011)

Always good to find the history on individual buildings. Well done.


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2011)

To me it seems a perfectly good report and pics nice one Mr B, but it seems I missed something that upset Seahorse and Krela?


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2011)

Never mind, it's not important.


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok nevermind I just think its some knob stirring it. Glad you like the report and pictures


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 10, 2011)

More information from last november here:
http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....1._We_want_Teddy_s_killers_to_die_in_prison_/


----------



## smiler (Apr 10, 2011)

krela said:


> Never mind, it's not important.[/QUOTE
> Fair Enough.


----------



## AJW1977 (Apr 14, 2011)

totally confused what im ment to of said that was racist????


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 14, 2011)

It appears so


----------



## lazyurbexer (Apr 24, 2011)

I went round here in March 2010 and I wasn't able to find out anything about the place - I certainly wasn't aware that a body was found here. It was creepy though, as there was a gun being fired somewhere in the fields nearby and the smoke alarm in the wrecked kitchen was beeping to let someone know that its battery was running low.

Does anyone know why the building seems to be two separate dwellings if it was a nursing home? When I went, I couldn't get into half of the building as it was securely boarded over. It looks from your photos as though this has been gutted by fire however. 

Here are my previously unposted photos:


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice photographs, I place was Very close to the nursing home, it got knocked down a few years back i believe, as far as i understand the whole house is explorable, apparently it was separated in 80's


----------



## lazyurbexer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cheers, Mr Beady. I might have to go back there. 

I wonder what's going to happen to the place, last time I looked there were no planning applications on the land. It'd make a nice house.


----------



## Mr beady (Apr 24, 2011)

god knows someone said it was for sale with planning permission but i haven't seen anything to back this up


----------

